# Isle of Purbeck



## bernix (May 29, 2009)

I am going to visit Poole and Bournemouth in July and have intended to play Isle of Purbeck. Only today I read a couple of recent reviews (08 & 09) all of them complaining about the poor condition of the course. Has anyone played there recently and give me his opinion?


----------



## mattdeeks (May 29, 2009)

Sorry not played there recently, played September 2007 and it was in excellent condition.  Up there in my top 3.


----------



## SammmeBee (May 31, 2009)

I used to go there alot and it was always good - good layout, nice holes, awesome views along the coast....can't comment on the condition of the course though sorry - it's worth going just for the views TBH....


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 2, 2009)

I played there quite some time ago, so I don't have experience of it lately. But I do remember that it was a cracking course, in good condition, and with some superb holes. I wouldn't hesitate in returning there if I were in the area.
Rob


----------

